# Cleaning under Solar Panels



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Good day yesterday so gave the MH roof a thorough clean , found this squidgy brush thing ideal for getting under the solar panel. No idea what it's supposed to be used for but I just slid a stick inside it and secured with a tie wrap.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't bother. Just a quick blast with the jet wash to clear any leaves, dead pidgeons or mushrooms out.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

That's ok but I think the more dirt you get rid of on the roof the less black streaks you have to deal with on the sides.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gretchibald said:


> That's ok but I think the more dirt you get rid of on the roof the less black streaks you have to deal with on the sides.


Clever, good idea, is it a registered design, patented or can we copy it?:grin2:

Streaks on the windscreen we would like to eliminate.
Jan


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Think i may have seen them in an Ann Summers catalogue!>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its bad enough starting roof cleaning threads, now I have to think about cleaning under the solar panel.  Every year I dread it, some years I dread it so much I put it off until the following year.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Could be a good time to stress that for full efficency the top of solar panels should be clean as often as possible. 

Dick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I keep mine clean by keeping it covered with a blanket. Saves a lot of work.
Mind you I'm taking them back next week they don't work.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

barryd said:


> Its bad enough starting roof cleaning threads, now I have to think about cleaning under the solar panel.  Every year I dread it, some years I dread it so much I put it off until the following year.


Ah but while I was up there I found that the earth wire from the solar panel needed redone , the screws to the solar panel brackets had rusted so have ordered s/s replacements, the sealant around the bedroom skylight has all cracked and although the main strip seal between the roof and the front panel is still good the backing 'paper' has started to peel off. The radio ariel had moved and was obviously whipping about and marking the van, and of course all the crud/moss that had accumulated around all the nooks/ crannys at the accessories. A stitch in time .....


----------

